# Smoked Stew



## ab canuck (Dec 11, 2018)

Thought I would try doing something a little different today, Been Cold up here the last week about 5 F°. I got all the goodies together, prepped 2#s of elk stew meat, Coarse ground pepper and Kosher salt, into the pan and into the smoker for 3 hrs for smoke. 






 Prepped the veggies, garden carrots and beans, picked up some baby potatoes, onions, mushrooms, summer turnips, and parsnips. Diced them up, EVOO, with coarse ground black pepper and kosher salt, Panned and into the smoker for 3 hrs with them. 





Mixed them all into the dutch oven with 1/2 bottle red wine and beef broth, seasoned and simmered, slightly thickened and served on a cool evening. 
 The stew came out with a great smokiness to it and was a hit with guys here. Thx. for looking.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Dec 11, 2018)

Wow, that looks like an amazing bowl of comfort food.  I love a hearty stew.  Nice cook.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 11, 2018)

YUM!
I LOVE a bowl of Stew on a chilly night.

Hell, I love a bowl of stew anytime...


----------



## tropics (Dec 11, 2018)

Charlie you owe me a keyboard,sitting here looking like a dog drooling and begging.Points 
Richie


----------



## banderson7474 (Dec 11, 2018)

Did you use anything to thicken the sauce up by chance?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 11, 2018)

My goodness . You sure did a great job on that .


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 11, 2018)

I've never used turnips and parsnips in stew. I do enjoy parsnips, never had a turnip.

About what ratio of those two items are you using vs the other veggies? I'd like to try them out but don't wanna over or under do it :-)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2018)

Awesome rib sticking food there guy.

Warren


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 11, 2018)

Thx everyone. I appreciate the comments and likes. 



banderson7474 said:


> Did you use anything to thicken the sauce up by chance?


As far as thickening I took about ½ to 3/4 cup of broth and started sprinkling flour in until it was very thick. Aprox 1-2 tbsp. mix it in with the stew stirring well and continue to simmer. No lumps or flour taste at all. 



fivetricks said:


> I've never used turnips and parsnips in stew. I do enjoy parsnips, never had a turnip.
> 
> About what ratio of those two items are you using vs the other veggies? I'd like to try them out but don't wanna over or under do it :)


 With the turinps I used the small white ones just smaller than a baseball. You can use a rutabaga as well, I used 3 and 2 med sized parsnips. I am not much of a fan of eiterh but in a stew it is like it is a must, just great flavor.


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 11, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Wow, that looks like an amazing bowl of comfort food.  I love a hearty stew.  Nice cook.





SonnyE said:


> YUM!
> I LOVE a bowl of Stew on a chilly night.
> 
> Hell, I love a bowl of stew anytime...





tropics said:


> Charlie you owe me a keyboard,sitting here looking like a dog drooling and begging.Points
> Richie





chopsaw said:


> My goodness . You sure did a great job on that .





HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome rib sticking food there guy.
> 
> Warren



 Thx guys, It was a nice meal for a cool day.  Sorry about your keyboaed Richie lol
 Appreciate the comments and likes.


----------



## kelbro (Dec 11, 2018)

Looks very good. Those are a couple of root vegetables that I need to incorporate into more of my dishes.


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 12, 2018)

Thx for the like *kelbro *I am a fan of them in a stew or some latin dishes that are similar, But otherwise I usually steer clear of them. The wife tortures me a few times of yr and cooks them up. I just can't get the like for them that way.


----------



## disco (Dec 12, 2018)

That bowl of perfect deserves a big like!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 12, 2018)

It's 9* here, and a bowl of that stew would be more then welcome. Man that looks good.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 12, 2018)

Looking good Charlie.  I do love a good stew, whether it's cold out or not.
I agree that a good stew needs turnip, but I wouldn't wish a parsnip on my worst enemy.   When I say turnip, I suppose I should say rutabaga, but I grew up calling the yellow ones turnips.  LOL
Definitely worth a POINT
Gary


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 12, 2018)

Agree with all the others....looks good and wish I had some right now!

Point.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 15, 2018)

ABC, Great looking stew and the smoke would make it even tastier !


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 16, 2018)

disco said:


> That bowl of perfect deserves a big like!


 



gmc2003 said:


> It's 9* here, and a bowl of that stew would be more then welcome. Man that looks good.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris





GaryHibbert said:


> Looking good Charlie.  I do love a good stew, whether it's cold out or not.
> I agree that a good stew needs turnip, but I wouldn't wish a parsnip on my worst enemy.   When I say turnip, I suppose I should say rutabaga, but I grew up calling the yellow ones turnips.  LOL
> Definitely worth a POINT
> Gary





yankee2bbq said:


> Agree with all the others....looks good and wish I had some right now!
> 
> Point.





crazymoon said:


> ABC, Great looking stew and the smoke would make it even tastier !


 Thx a bunch guys for the comments and likes. Appreciate the kind words. Enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 16, 2018)

Man that looks good! I haven't had a bowl of stew in a loooong time. That needs to change.


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 16, 2018)

Lol, Thx . *Steve H *It was a hit here as well. Appreciate the comment abd like.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 16, 2018)

Mmmmmmm..... now you have me craving a bowl of that wonderful looking stew!


----------

